# Question about PMS



## hopeful130 (Nov 4, 2004)

I know this is a strange question - but hopefully someone might know. Is it possible to feel PMS symptoms right after ovulation but then have them go away once implantation occurs. Or is this impossible because once PMS starts that means the egg wasn't fertilized. I just wonder because I start getting symptoms of PMS the day after ovulation and I feel so discouraged. I wonder sometimes if it is possible to be pg and then have the symptoms go away.
anybody have any insite into this.


----------



## MelKnee (Dec 5, 2001)

Well, one of the ways I know I'm pregnant is when my PMS symptoms are at their worst. Obviously, they aren't really PMS symptoms, but my body reacting to homromone changes in a similar manner. In both situations, early pregnany and nearing menstruation, your hormones are in flux. It stands to reason that some of the same symptoms could occur.

If your PMS symptoms usually start the day after ovulation that should not be an indicator of whether you are pregnant or not. The fertilized egg does not implant in your uterus until ~7-10 after conception. Your body doesn't even know it's pregnant until implantation happens. So, your PMS could start and then stop after implantaion.


----------



## hopeful130 (Nov 4, 2004)

Thank you for your reply, you've made me feel so much better. I just figure having the PMS the day after o means - no preggers for me this month. Yet is seemed so soon to even know. I know it's so weird to feel cramping right after o but it always seems to happen. I'm really not too optomistic this month because of the cramping but like you said - that's when yours were at their worst.
Did they feel totally like PMS symptoms. Like the same type of cramping and the same bloated feeling - even sore bbs right after o this time.
I just finished my first round of clomid so I don't know what to expect. Also had an hcg shot so the sore bb thing was to be expected.
Thanks again and any more input would be greatly appreciated.
Anyone else believe that PMS could stop after implantation???? Or has it happened to anyone?


----------



## MelKnee (Dec 5, 2001)

My PMS symtoms aren't cramping and bloating. I get depression, confusion and all my energy is just gone. When I'm pregnant, for a day or two, I'm bordering on homicial and suicidal, but fortunately I have zero energy so I can't do anything about those feelings.







But, really it does last only a day or two and I just do a lot of crying and get through it.

Glad I could reassure you if only a little bit. Don't give up hope, yet.


----------



## hopeful130 (Nov 4, 2004)

Well, the same thing is happening this month. Just wondering, if anyone from last month didn't see this post if they have any input on this dilemma of mine. I just feel like giving up. Does it mean I don't have a chance at getting pregnant. If I feel like my period is coming every day for two weeks, is there any hope or what.


----------



## mamatoady (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm kind of in the same boat. I had clomid/hgc/iui this month and am 8dp/iui. I am having horrid low back/sciatica pain which is usually a pms symptom but only mild for me. I had slightly tender bbs for a couple days,but I guess that's the hcg shot?

Maybe the universe is trying to tell me STOP OBSESSING AND JUST LET IT HAPPEN!









Anyway, gl
Sarah


----------

